# Minitor Pagers



## frdude1000 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have had a minitor II pager that I have used for around a year now.  I have only needed it to function as a scanner, but now I would like to have my station tones programmed in it.  I know it takes the crystal reeds which I can procure, but what I dont have is instructions on how to do it.  Is it hard?  Can anybody tell me how or steer me to a place online?  Stay Safe


----------



## dixie_flatline (Feb 5, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> I have had a minitor II pager that I have used for around a year now.  I have only needed it to function as a scanner, but now I would like to have my station tones programmed in it.  I know it takes the crystal reeds which I can procure, but what I dont have is instructions on how to do it.  Is it hard?  Can anybody tell me how or steer me to a place online?  Stay Safe



Was your pager issued by your station?  All the pagers that we get are already programmed.


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 5, 2011)

No.  We only have 5 pagers that are for officers and senior members only.  Otherwise, we have to obtain our own.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2011)

Just google Minitor II pager programming. It should cost you less than 100 bucks for reeds, an alignment (if needed) and shipping. 

Make sure you get the tone frequencies from an officer at your department so you'll have the right ones. And FYI, the newer Minitors are all software programmable and can be had for cheap on eBay. 

As an aside, why don't you have the place that does your department's radio work re-reed your pager?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Just google Minitor II pager programming. It should cost you less than 100 bucks for reeds, an alignment (if needed) and shipping.
> 
> Make sure you get the tone frequencies from an officer at your department so you'll have the right ones. And FYI, the newer Minitors are all software programmable and can be had for cheap on eBay.
> 
> As an aside, why don't you have the place that does your department's radio work re-reed your pager?



Well, not cheap, but cheaper. 

And it is still lost on me as to why so many districts and agencies make you supply your own pager. I just don't get it. I have Minitor Vs and portable radios coming out my ears! (well, not really) But my district issues a pager and portable. My amb service does the same. I do have one Minitor programed for all three agencies I work with. But I could not afford to do this if I had to purchase $1500 worth of electronics.


----------

